# Recommend a movie or series here



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2016)

*As suggested in another thread, I have started this as a general thread to recommend movies, or series that we like.  Let us see how it goes.

I have not watched a new movie in a while, but I will start by saying a great series on American TV is This is Us.  Really good story. It is on HULU if you have not started watching it.

Also on HULU, is the mini series 11/22/63 based on the book by Stephen King.  As title suggests, it is based off of the assassination of President Kennedy.  The general premise is a man goes back to try and stop the assanation.  But it is not the same old story, without spoiling it, a man discovers he can go through what he calls a "rabbit hole" to the past.  Thing is, he always comes out on a date in 1958 (in the book, in the series, it is a later year) and can stay as long as he wishes, but when he comes back to the present, only 2 minutes have passed in real time.  I found the series flows well whether or not you have read the book, but the book was great too.*


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 26, 2016)

We do have some pretty active discussions already going in the Entertainment thread about different movies and TV series. It's helpful to see the movie or series title as the thread title, so I'm not sure personally I will find a consolidated thread all that helpful. I hope you find lots of good things to watch because there's great things going on out there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2016)

I really enjoyed *Shameless *on Netflix and am now also enjoying *Californication*!  Thanks for giving me the opportunity to post these.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2016)

This was the most recent movie I saw in the theater that I would recommend, Inferno.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/25898-Movie-Recommendation-INFERNO


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2016)

Black Books, comedy series, Hulu. Very funny.


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 28, 2016)

OOoo, "*Black Books*" was really funny!  We have recently discovered "*Republic of Doyle*" on Netflix.  Takes place in Newfoundland - which intrigued us.  I mean, who has even BEEN to Newfoundland?  It is a laugh out loud funny show about a father & son pair of private investigators.  The actor who plays the father is my age and has a girl friend.  I found the older romance a really positive thread behind all the younger shenanigans.  Scenery is amazing too!

Does anyone else watch foreign shows?  We liked the Swedish "*Wallander*" so much better than the Kenneth Branagh's version and enjoyed the Danish series, "*Dicte"* about a journalist who investigates on her own.


----------



## jnos (Nov 28, 2016)

*Pure Genius* is our favorite new series, with Dermot Mulroony as the lead. All the characters are likable. It's a bit sci-fi along with positive, caring humanity with good intentions.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

Personally I recommend Luke Cage on Netflix...gritty but created quite a buzz and I wound up binge watching it. If you have Amazon Prime and love the sci fi/fantasy genres I recommend Grimm (those elements mixed with crime drama) and Eureka, two of my all time favorites.  For a period drama found on Amazon, I recommend Downton Abbey. The writing and acting were excellent.  "Everybody" is talking about how good "This Is Us" is. It's on NBC. I've only watched two episodes but intend to continue watching.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm loving Poldark


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 8, 2016)

I watched Hacksaw Ridge. It's not a movie for everyone, especially if they get upset by graphic scenes of war. Saving Private Ryan is tame compared to some of the scenes in this movie. And I know that some are reluctant to watch it because Mel Gibson directed it. But I enjoyed the movie and have to admit I had tears in my eyes at the end of the movie.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 8, 2016)

I loved *Eureka*!  Doesn't Colin Ferguson (also from the Maytag commercials) remind you of Dick Van Dyke?  I thought he was a good character in that series.  

We started watching the newer *Poldark* but I enjoyed the original so much and adored Robin Ellis and Angharad Rees.  This one is so very different that I haven't been that taken.  The books are good too - in case you want more.

*Grimm* has been good - just hope it doesn't go too dark with a deep secret agenda on us.  As interesting as Nick is, as a Grimm, we love Monroe and Roselee!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 8, 2016)

Eureka was a fun show. I loved that house !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

Myquest...no Colin Ferguson doesn't remind me of Dick Van Dyke.  I have watched the Eureka series three times. I have part of it on DVD and now could see it again if I wanted on Prime. I loved his character but I equally loved Joe Morton's character. He is such a terrific actor! The coming season will be the last for Grimm. Sad to see it go but I've decided to start watching it from the beginning. I heard a rumor that Truble may get her own show. If she did, I'd watch. I love the actresses back story. She was discovered in an acting class and signed to do the show right away. Seems she was just what they were looking for.  I love Monroe and Rosalee too.

I forgot to mention Merlin on Netflix. I LOVED the series...didn't expect to love it so much. I kept meaning to get around to it for years. I finally did after seeing the lead actor (also a Colin {Morgan}) in the show Humans.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 8, 2016)

I like Doc Martin. I just watched season 6 on Netflix.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2016)

I just finished watching The Fall on Netflix.  IMHO a GREAT series, and has wonderful acting by Gillian Anderson (as a police investigator) and Jamie Dornan (as a serial killer).  It's quite an intense crime series set in Belfast, and I found it quite compelling.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 8, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I just finished watching The Fall on Netflix.  IMHO a GREAT series, and has wonderful acting by Gillian Anderson (as a police investigator) and Jamie Dornan (as a serial killer).  It's quite an intense crime series set in Belfast, and I found it quite compelling.


Agreed!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 9, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> Agreed!



Ditto!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2016)

I just watched a hair-raising crime movie, A is For Acid. It's the true story of a mad serial killer who dissolved his victims in vats of acid (at least he killed them first). It takes place in London during WW2, and looks very authentic. Of all people, Martin Clunes (Doc Martin) plays the killer. It's on Acorn TV, may be on other streaming channels as well. Frightening, but not unnecessarily gruesome, and very well acted.


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 9, 2016)

My wife and I have gotten hooked on a new series on TNT called "Good Behavior" starring Michelle Dockery as Letty(for those that don't recognize the name, she played Lady Mary on Downton Abbey) and Juan Diego Botto as Javier (an Argentine-Spanish star).  We've seen three episodes (who knew that one could write an effective script built around whether a stolen Tesla with two bodies in the trunk, will make it to a charging station before running out of power?) It's fun and the chemistry between Letty and Javier is electric.  She's very good and so is he. Two very different personalities that accidently come together. Oh, and my wife thinks Javier is hot.....so there's that. Some adult scenes and language. Some ****** situations. Violence is limited (thus far at least).

Here's the premise:

Letty Dobesh (Dockery), a thief and con artist, is released from prison. She is faced with a restraining order of protection that restricts her ability to see her 10-year-old son, who is being raised by her mother, Estelle. She regularly sees her parole officer, Christian, who is exasperated by her attitude and actions. During a hotel room robbery Letty, hiding in the closet, overhears a hitman (Botto) being hired to kill a man's wife and sets out to prevent it, which puts her on a collision course with the killer to the point of involvement in subsequent "hits" and starting a relationship with him.[SUP][1]


[/SUP]


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2016)

WheatenLover said:


> I like Doc Martin. I just watched season 6 on Netflix.



I like Doc Martin too. Is 6 the newest season? I thought 7 was coming out but not sure of the numbers. I love British programs, especially Last Tango in Halifax; brilliant writing!. Downton Abbey, Miranda many of their older comedies, funnier than American TV I think.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't watch much TV. Mysteries of the Museum will hook me in every time. Orange is the New Black grew grimmer and grimmer. I'd rather read a book.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 10, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> I like Doc Martin too. Is 6 the newest season? I thought 7 was coming out but not sure of the numbers. I love British programs, especially Last Tango in Halifax; brilliant writing!. Downton Abbey, Miranda many of their older comedies, funnier than American TV I think.



The British mysteries and dramas are much better, also, IMHO.  One thing I like is that the characters in them look like real people, not like fashion models and beauty queens.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2016)

Radish, I also love British TV.  I subscribe to Acorn TV, which is all British series and movies, well worth the 5 bucks or so a month.

I think Doc Martin has ended. I liked the scenery in that one so much that I went on a trip to Cornwall to see it for myself.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2016)

Another series I would recommend, for those who haven't yet watched it, is Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries.  It is set in Melbourne, Australia in the late 20s or early 30s, and is just plain fun to watch.  It stars Essie Davis (who, as I understand it, is one of Australia's most celebrated actresses) as a wealthy, very liberated, glamorous private detective who goes about solving mysteries.  It's great fun!  It's on Netflix.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Sunny said:


> Radish, I also love British TV.  I subscribe to Acorn TV, which is all British series and movies, well worth the 5 bucks or so a month.
> 
> I think Doc Martin has ended. I liked the scenery in that one so much that I went on a trip to Cornwall to see it for myself.



I subscribe to Acorn TV, too.  I LOVE it!


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 15, 2016)

Call The Midwife, UK series, set in the late  fifties in London,low income area, bit special to me as I did mine in the early sixties and it was the same situation low income area in Yorkshire, it brought back so many vivid memories but aaprt form the personal aspect it is a thundering good series.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 16, 2016)

The 1971 series, "Elizabeth R" starring Glenda Jackson.  We 've watched it a few times over the years and have always enjoyed it.  My wife recently purchased the series "The 6 wives of Henry VIII" but we have yet to watch it.  IMHO the various British series are much preferable to most of those produced here in the US.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 16, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> My wife and I have gotten hooked on a new series on TNT called "Good Behavior" starring Michelle Dockery as Letty(for those that don't recognize the name, she played Lady Mary on Downton Abbey) and Juan Diego Botto as Javier (an Argentine-Spanish star).  We've seen three episodes (who knew that one could write an effective script built around whether a stolen Tesla with two bodies in the trunk, will make it to a charging station before running out of power?) It's fun and the chemistry between Letty and Javier is electric.  She's very good and so is he. Two very different personalities that accidently come together. Oh, and my wife thinks Javier is hot.....so there's that. Some adult scenes and language. Some ****** situations. Violence is limited (thus far at least).
> 
> Here's the premise:
> 
> ...



Really like that show also.    It's actually based on a book.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2016)

Right now I'm bingeing on Acorn's "A Place Call Home". I like it a lot!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 16, 2016)

Rectify on the Sundance channel.  
 2 seasons and was fantastic.   Watched the last show last night.   Ended way too soon.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 6, 2017)

Another vote for "The Fall" on Netflix. We're into season 2 now and really enjoying this thriller with Gillian Anderson and Jamie Dornan. Good stuff. Very tense.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 6, 2017)

Butterfly, did you know there is a full length Doc Martin movie. I don't think it has ever been on TV over here, I could be wrong though. I have the series up to 6, then the movie which is called On the Edge,91 minutes Doc Martin is held hostage


----------

